# Aviary mesh size?



## Phoenix24

I am going to be constructing and aviary that may at some point house zebra finches - what mesh size is the best (1/2 x 1/2, 1 x 1/2, or 1/4 x 1/4 inch??) and where should I get it from? 

Supapets seems to have the best deal on price as far as I can see... but other suggestions or comments welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## poohdog

Go for 1/2 x 1/2 for zebras.Mice can squeeze through anything bigger.The source would be down to you whoever is the most convenient...but not Wickes...their wire is poor quality.
Are you attaching to a shed for the winter? Even zebras need somewhere to avoid draughts and low temperatures.


----------



## Phoenix24

Thanks poohdog (funny name btw... hehe)

I hadn't planned on a shed - if the zebs go in it will only be for the summer as a flight. 1/2 by 1/2 seems reasonable, though someone yesterday offer me some spare panels that look like they are 1/4 x 1/4 - be easier than making my own for sure!


----------



## poohdog

Phoenix24 said:


> Thanks poohdog (funny name btw... hehe)
> 
> I hadn't planned on a shed - if the zebs go in it will only be for the summer as a flight. 1/2 by 1/2 seems reasonable, though someone yesterday offer me some spare panels that look like they are 1/4 x 1/4 - be easier than making my own for sure!


1/4 square is unusual but nothing wrong with it...paint it black though to show your birds off better...
This is Pooh...you got anything to say talk to the paw...he'll sort you out no probs.


----------



## Phoenix24

aww he is gorgeous - is his fur curly at the back or just ruffled? Looks like a giant teddy-bear


----------



## poohdog

Phoenix24 said:


> aww he is gorgeous - is his fur curly at the back or just ruffled? Looks like a giant teddy-bear


His fur is called 'naturale' and God help anyone that tries to comb it...even me.He does NOT like being brushed...unlike his brother who is a little sweetie.(Mind you he had just been in the lake)
And you hit the nail on the head in your post...plonked on a pub bar when he was six weeks old with a little fat belly...the barmaid said "He looks like a teddy bear!"....hence the name.

Benji...










That's enough about dogs....let's see this aviary!


----------



## Phoenix24

Hehe, gorgeous.

I will get pics up when the aviary is done


----------



## CharlesMeadows

I agree with others here on the size, however, I would recommend stainless steel. Get medical grade if you can because it won't rust. It is the safest, most durable material for the birds, although it is a bit more expensive. Best of luck!


----------



## SusieRainbow

CharlesMeadows said:


> I agree with others here on the size, however, I would recommend stainless steel. Get medical grade if you can because it won't rust. It is the safest, most durable material for the birds, although it is a bit more expensive. Best of luck!


Not sure why you're replying to all these old Zombie threads, may Isuggest you check the dated before responding ?
:Locktopic


----------



## CharlesMeadows

@SusieRainbow Well, I figured since they've been so patient, I'd better hurry up and respond


----------



## SusieRainbow

CharlesMeadows said:


> @SusieRainbow Well, I figured since they've been so patient, I'd better hurry up and respond


Some are 10 years old ,I would guess they've given up or sorted things out for themselves by now !


----------



## CharlesMeadows

@SusieRainbow Loving the wirehaired cuties


----------

